# Di un viaggio in Germania.



## andrea53 (13 Aprile 2017)

Arrivai a Dresda per la prima volta nell'Aprile del 1979, provenendo da Praga. Spinto dall'illusione che, una volta varcata la linea di demarcazione che allora separava l'Est e l'Ovest d'Europa, sarebbe stato semplice spostarsi tra i Paesi di oltre cortina. Non fu così, ma in maniera avventurosa riuscii comunque a ottenere un visto di transito per viaggiare nella DDR. La "Firenze dell'Elba" era stata rasa al suolo trentacinque anni prima, nel febbraio del 1944. Trentamila civili polverizzati. Mi ricordo lo Zwinger, la Reggia dei Re di Sassonia, in ricostruzione. Con le pietre rimaste intere, numerate perché fossero rimesse senza possibilità di errore al loro posto. E altre pietre che mi dissero estratte dalle stesse cave di quelle originali, pronte a poca distanza dalle benne delle gru russe in azione. Stavolta nello Zwinger sono potuto entrare, affacciarmi alle sue splendide terrazze e ho persino potuto consumare un aperitivo in un bel bar al suo interno. Mi ricordo il Teatro Nazionale, allora appena rimesso in piedi con gli stessi metodi. E mi ricordo, soprattutto, della Frauenkirche, la Cattedrale Luterana ridotta a un cumulo di sassi neri. In un angolo erano, rovesciati, i resti concavi di uno spicchio della cupola. Quasi come un uovo di Pasqua rotto in tanti pezzi, alcuni più grandi, il resto in briciole. Di fronte la statua intatta di Martin Lutero e una targa in bronzo con disegnata quella che era stata la silhouette originale della chiesa. E una semplice scritta: Memorial. Niente prima mi aveva reso l'idea degli orrori della guerra quanto quel piazzale fatto di erba e rovine. Eppure, da bambino degli anni Cinquanta, anch'io avevo giocato tra i resti dei bombardamenti, solo a due passi dalla casa in cui ero nato. Di quel giorno a Dresda ricordo un silenzio mai ascoltato prima, i gruppi di visitatori, russi, ungheresi, cechi. Un signore austero che scattava foto con la sua Pentacon a medio formato fissata su un monopiede di alluminio. Sono trascorsi 38 anni da quel giorno. Oggi la Frauenkirche è lì che splende nel suo trionfante Barocco settecentesco. Sembra che ci sia arrivata intatta, e invece è solo stata ricostruita perfettamente. Il cantiere si è chiuso nel 2007. Mi sono domandato se fosse stato meglio conservare le rovine, per tramandare il ricordo di quella notte del Febbraio 1944. Qualcuno mi ha risposto: si deve andare avanti. Ecco. Credo che sia giusto. Perché con la testa rivolta all'indietro, alla fine, non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2017)

Ovunque si è ricostruito.
Io penso che un mucchio di macerie in mezzo a tutte le città farebbe bene a tutti.


----------

